# Any artists out there?



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm curious to know if any of you are artists? And if you are, what style? Show off some art? Link us to your website if you have one?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I paint in oils mostly: http://www.shyeomans.co.uk


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Very Impressive!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I love drawing, but that all I really do lol. I like drawing animals mainly. *Of course*


----------

